# Always Thought They Were Ugly



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

...but once on the wrist, I actually really like them!

Chinese homage, hefty lump of steel, 46x46 case, automatic movement which keeps good time.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh come on, they are one second out AND the screws don't line up properly (they should all be aligned with the centre of the dial, of course).

Why post this stuff if you're not going to make an effort? :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


>


There, there...









Those are impressive watches, unfortunately my skinny wrists can't handle the square brutality...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's a fine specimen you have there my friend but, you're right, it would look much more at home on my manly wrists...


----------



## wheelnut (Jan 6, 2011)

proper instrument watches, nice


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> [
> 
> That's a fine specimen you have there my friend but, you're right, it would look much more at home on my manly wrists...


Long gone mate, long gone... so no sale for you


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I thought you were going to say that...and I think you knew that I'd ask!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I thought you were going to say that...and I think you knew that I'd ask!!


Just saving you money mate! You already have two of these!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Not pvd'd, GMT, with date!!!!

(I think I need some help!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Not pvd'd, GMT, with date!!!!
> 
> (I think I need some help!)


Oh, btw... check the screws that keep the strap in place... they are sometimes loose and if you lose one it's bye-bye watch.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Not pvd'd, GMT, with date!!!!
> ...


Haven't noticed them loose but have noticed that mine would need a very small allen/hex key to tighten or loosen them.

Not sure how they work either as they seem to screw from both ends. (My kinda watch!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Take a look at Getat site under parts or accessories or whatever... there's threaded bar instead of a springbar, so the screws keep that bar in place and attached to the lugs. You don't need an allen key, a small philips driver will do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

nice looking watches but prefer the round ones myself


----------

